
Browsing the ancient Web with an ancient browser - mdlincoln
https://library.stanford.edu/blogs/digital-library-blog/2015/12/browsing-ancient-web-ancient-browser
======
brudgers
The linked [http://oldweb.today/](http://oldweb.today/) is a nice piece of
hackage.

